# Dead Sea Scrolls go from parchment to the Internet



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

[WEBQUOTE="http://edition.cnn.com/2008/TECH/08/27/digital.scrolls/"]More than 2,000 years after they were written, the Dead Sea Scrolls are going digital as part of an effort to better preserve the ancient texts and let more people see them than ever before.

The high-tech initiative, announced Wednesday, will also reveal text that was previously not visible to the naked eye.

Over the next two years, the Israel Antiquities Authority will digitally photograph and scan every bit of crumbling parchment and papyrus that makes up the scrolls, which include the oldest written record of the Bible's Old Testament.
[/WEBQUOTE]

The official web site of the Israel Antiquities Authority is here: http://www.antiquities.org.il/modules_eng.asp?Module_id=57


----------



## BoDySNaTcHeRz (Aug 28, 2008)

Wow, those will be interesting to read


----------



## IMiteBable2help (Nov 6, 2001)

oh, you can read ancient hebrew? wow.


----------



## BoDySNaTcHeRz (Aug 28, 2008)

You got me, it totally slipped my mind they were thousands of years old, my mistake. Can't they translate them or something?


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

Good question. I'm sure that translating text from that long ago will be subject to some interpretation, but it's usefulness will be quite limited without something. Of course, their primary goal is likely to have the images available for researchers, it would still be nice to allow the average person to have a glimpse in their own language.


----------

